# Is Deca & Test a good cycle?



## hogs4us2 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this so would appreciate any feedback you can give me.

Been lifting a couple of years did one cycle of 400mf of test for 20 weeks had great results.

Wanting to do another cycle and I only have enough gear to run a 12 week cycle of 200mg of Decca & 400mf of test weekly......is this worth doing, or should I wait and get more Decca, and or Test?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Locutus61 (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm on 1gram test prop wk and 400 mg deca wk right now. Depending on your weight and cycle experience, the numbers you put up might do.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 25, 2014)

That dose will only make your joints feel good. Don't see getting much else from it...


----------



## bvs (Sep 25, 2014)

imo you should wait and get more test and deca. like bigwhite said 200 is pretty low


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 25, 2014)

Agree with the Bros - 200 Mg weekly wont do much for you in terms of mass, but will help your joints. I'd wait until I had enough Deca to run for a longer stretch (I don't run Deca for less than 16 weeks typically) and at a higher dose (think 500-600 Mg) if mass is what you're after.

Diet obviously will be a critical variable as well, you'll need a caloric surplus throughout.


----------



## bvs (Sep 25, 2014)

also remember, if you cycle, deca takes a very long time to clear your system before pct so either stop it a couple of weeks before you stop the test or maybe use NPP instead


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 25, 2014)

12 weeks is too short and 200mg is too low, you won't get much from this cycle besides getting shut down big time.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 25, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> 12 weeks is too short and 200mg is too low, you won't get much from this cycle besides getting shut down big time.



I agree. Deca minimum IMO is 16 weeks long.  Pct will suck after this cycle since deca has like a 3 week half life lol it will take a while for ot to cleave to levels that recovery will be able to start


----------



## gainzz (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey Guys, I'm new to this forum. You can read my intro under "Introduction" Link. 
This is only my third cycle, but I have done a decent amount of research prior to my first cycle. At first it was difficult to sift through all the internet knowledge diarrhea, but that's why I finally decided to join this forum group. I've been reading through forums for years, but never registered due to all the bullshit being thrown around. I figured I would be spending all my time replying to jackasses rather than trading accurate knowledge with well informed vets. 

Either which way, Hogs, I would definitely wait to get more test and deca. What are your stats? This is just out of curiosity, not that 200mg/wk  deca would get you the results you seem to be looking for wether you  were 140 or 200 lbs. 

I'm currently running (3rd cycle) a Test Cyp, Deca, Dbol. Solo test Cyp was 1st cycle 500mg.wk 16 wks. Test Cyp 500mg/wk and DBol 30mg/ED (6 weeks) was second. 

Current Cycle: 700 mg/wk Test Cyp, 400 mg/wk Deca, and 40 mg/ED DBol. DBol will definitely end on the 6th week. Sure there are general guidelines that everyone should follow. Since each person is different, and cycles everyone posts are specific to them. I know for sure that Deca will be cut 2 wks prior to ending Test....for PCT reasons, but depending on my gains, I will either run Deca 16 wks. Test 18 wks. or cut them each back by two weeks at 16 and 14 wks.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey bro I made that mistake first time I used deca....Do yourself a favor run that stuff at 400... Youll notice a difference (mostly in size gains) atleast for me not much by way of strength but def size


----------



## Get Some (Sep 26, 2014)

Run it at 400 and apologize to your dick ahead of time... learn to eat pussy really well because that's all you'll be able to do for a few weeks! But hey, you'll be huge!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2014)

This guy should be banned just for making a thread title that has the words "deca" and "good?" in it.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

OP-Deca and test is the worst combo you could ever do.

Pretty much ALL pros and competing bodybuilding view the combo as a one-way ticket to wasting $$.

By far the most widely used combo used for offseason is injectable *Halotestin and Delestrogen*.

It's super synergistic and gains are phenomenal. You can't be a pro without that offseason combo.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Run it at 400 and apologize to your dick ahead of time... learn to eat pussy really well because that's all you'll be able to do for a few weeks! But hey, you'll be huge!



Run it at a gram and take cialis and apologize for the added muscle mass and pussy banging.

Or if you're lucky like me ya don't get Deca dick! 

Makes me wanna run Deca again...nah. Unnecessary purchase for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2014)

Hulk are r u serious or breaking balls sometimes?  How many pro bbers do u actually know? And how many of those pros have specifically told u what they run? 

Stop telling everyone what "pros" do. We're not pros and never will be. Speak from personal experience rather than telling us what some guy heard from some girl that wasbblowing Jay cutler.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Sep 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> We're not pros and never will be.



No reason for this negativity.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry frank. 
None of us will ever be pros. Except frank.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

1. I do speak from personal experience.

2. You are horribly comprehended what I said SINCE I SAID *INJECTABLE ESTRADIOL AND HALO HAS PHENOMENAL RESULTS*.

Anyone who has common sense KNOWS telling someone to INJECT ESTROGEN IS CALLED JOKING.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

*i can't believe the level of intelligence is so low that people think I'm serious saying ESTROGEN AND HALO are awesome.*

LOL my god the idiocy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not talking about those posts. I'm talking about every ****ing post u make dude. It would be OK if you were bigger than u are but your not. 

U still didn'tanswer my question . How many pros do u know?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm sorry i thought delestrogen was some brand new shit you got from Phil heath yesterday while u guys were hanging out watching baseball while having a few beers like best friends. My mistake.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm not talking about those posts. I'm talking about every ****ing post u make dude. It would be OK if you were bigger than u are but your not.
> 
> U still didn'tanswer my question . How many pros do u know?



I did answer-"is that from your experience?"

I know a few pros.

Regardless, that will not suffice for you and you will make a follow-up post with more question and condescension.

Concerning my size and physique, Do I need to change my avatar to where I was bigger for you?






Is widdle ecksrated feewing better now? Good boy ^_^


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm sorry i thought delestrogen was some brand new shit you got from Phil heath yesterday while u guys were hanging out watching baseball while having a few beers like best friends. My mistake.



LOL take it easy boss!

Remember, this is a forum-you actually don't have to read everything.

E.g. My posts fuel your tren-like behavior of angst and rage-

I would suggest skipping my posts haha..no one needs a stroke.

Anyway, yea Delestrogen is injectable estrogen.

I mean, it _does_ have estrogen in the name, but hey! Not everyone has a 3rd grade reading comprehension level and that is OKAY! What matters is that you try!


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 26, 2014)

Hulks drinks wine....very fancy sir


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Hulks drinks wine....very fancy sir



I went from drinking 1/2 a liter or more daily of wine (sometimes rum) to, as of today:

16oz of wine in the past 3 weeks. That's it.

I feel like I'm holding more water (that's plausible given ethanol is a diuretic), but I feel way healthier and more rested!

Should've cut back a long time ago.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2014)

OK you win hulk. Your jacked. I apologize. Please share more secrets with us. Thanks. 

Widdle. Haha. 

I would just think with all these "tips" your pro friends give you on the daily basis you would at least look better than the average steroid user. 

And is that picture u posted serious? Or was that a joke too?
But on that note I'm done with this thread.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> OK you win hulk. Your jacked. I apologize. Please share more secrets with us. Thanks.
> 
> Widdle. Haha.
> 
> ...



1. All advice I give-e.g. I would tell OP to do 600 Test/400 Deca for 15 weeks-is conservative.

2. All other advice gets a disclaimer and I even suggest not doing it-e.g. I would state to try 1g Test+800mg Deca for 15 weeks for the real magic. Everyone who's been here a while knows I do this and knows I never insist that anyone do the higher end dosages.

3. Note that I never asked for your pics (even though this is the criteria for supporting the thesis' in all your arguments)-mainly because a) I do not care to see and b) I expect a lackluster visual anyway.

4. For those that do want to try what I say, I always ensure they understand the risks associated (usually only in PMs this happens). But! That's the biggest lesson I push-experiment! Never know if you don't try. 

5. ???

6. Profit


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh also!

*I've only done 2 shots PER WEEK for 2.5-3 months now (200mg test base+300mg tren base), so don't expect a pro physique from me at all. No way in hell running that low with ESTERLESS shot once a week.*

A couple here do know how good my physique can be/has been/will be again (hi POB sweety) and all the cool bros here know what I've just recovered from. There's no reason for me to try to garner respect from Ecksrated; I have too many enemies already and YES, I wish I didn't piss you off and everyone would hug it out with me, but it is what it is.

Frankly I'm sad now because I'm this small now after getting shredded (all your fault POB):





No sarcasm-I really do hate being this small! :-/


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2014)

Last thing-

Good luck Ecks if you want to get additional people to hate on me.

The regulars here know I love my family here.

The majority have insulted the hell out of me one time or another, but NOT ONCE HAVE I said anything negative about anyone here (check my post history if needed).

I even remember myself being discussed in the flame forum, and now those either tolerate me or like me LOL

As such, no beef here with you. I apologize to upset you so badly, but it'll be okay man!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 26, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Oh also!
> 
> *I've only done 2 shots PER WEEK for 2.5-3 months now (200mg test base+300mg tren base), so don't expect a pro physique from me at all. No way in hell running that low with ESTERLESS shot once a week.*
> 
> ...



Get Oly shoes instead of flip flops


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2014)

I said u win hulk. Let's move on. I try not to argue with people on forums.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 27, 2014)

test deca and a oral was my favorite cycle


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

this is my oppioin on the OP. If ur going to run a long ester like deca why not run a long ester of test like test e, or test c. theres no point in my oipioin to run a long ester and a short test ester like that. if u want to run a short ester of test, why don't u also run a short ester of deca like npp.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 9, 2014)

Test and Deca is one of the best cycles it is like peanut butter and jelly.

Some people are just plain ignorant and shouldn't speak.

Test and Deca with a start of Dbol is the GOLDEN STANDARD that even the PRO'S love.

I prefer NPP over Deca because of less water and faster acting.

Test and Deca is probably hands down the best growth cycle and is also great on strength in the long run. 

Tren is best on strength and great on gains but can't be ran as long as Deca or NPP so in the long run you can add more in time with a 24 week or less cycle then you would a 6 to 12 week or Tren.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 9, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> this is my oppioin on the OP. If ur going to run a long ester like deca why not run a long ester of test like test e, or test c. theres no point in my oipioin to run a long ester and a short test ester like that. if u want to run a short ester of test, why don't u also run a short ester of deca like npp.



Why not?

A lot of folks mix esters, I run NPP with Test C all the time.

Esters are a preference!


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Why not?
> 
> A lot of folks mix esters, I run NPP with Test C all the time.
> 
> Esters are a preference!



ive always found it that if u run shorter esters together u get better results then running one long ester and one short ester cause of the different time relases. Now im not saying u cant do that, and that that's the wrong way cause im not. I just prefer doing it that way


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 9, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> ive always found it that if u run shorter esters together u get better results then running one long ester and one short ester cause of the different time relases. Now im not saying u cant do that, and that that's the wrong way cause im not. I just prefer doing it that way



As I said it's a preference.

My preference is the only long ester I run is Test C and I never come off while anything added is a short ester or oral.

Currently running Test C, NPP and Var.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> As I said it's a preference.
> 
> My preference is the only long ester I run is Test C and I never come off while anything added is a short ester or oral.
> 
> Currently running Test C, NPP and Var.



Im currently running test E, Tren E, and winny. I was cutting for a show until two days ago I ****ing tore my pec!! so hopefully I can get back in the gym quick.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> As I said it's a preference.
> 
> My preference is the only long ester I run is Test C and I never come off while anything added is a short ester or oral.
> 
> Currently running Test C, NPP and Var.


Only reason I avoid that it pinning frequency. But with npp you can get away with twice weekly pins since the ester is so close to enanthate.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Only reason I avoid that it pinning frequency. But with npp you can get away with twice weekly pins since the ester is so close to enanthate.



I pin M/W/F even with the Ace ester.

NPP is a great compound and good ole Cialis takes care of the PP issues.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I pin M/W/F even with the Ace ester.
> 
> NPP is a great compound and good ole Cialis takes care of the PP issues.



that's why im scared of running it cause the one time I ran deca, I got deca dick, and npp is the same thing od deca just the short ester version of it, that's y im iffy about running npp


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> that's why im scared of running it cause the one time I ran deca, I got deca dick, and npp is the same thing od deca just the short ester version of it, that's y im iffy about running npp


Had you heard of deca dick before you ran deca?


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Had you heard of deca dick before you ran deca?



Yes both since that was like my first cycle i listened to the guy that gave me the stuff and he said as long as my test dosage is higher i should be fine, stupid me and my naive ass back then listened to him
S


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> Yes both since that was like my first cycle i listened to the guy that gave me the stuff and he said as long as my test dosage is higher i should be fine, stupid me and my naive ass back then listened to him
> S



I asked because I think it is psychosomatic.  I've seen guys bloodwork while experiencing ed issues plenty of times. e2 in check, prolactin in check. Everything looks normal. Only connection I can see between deca and tren for that matter and ED would be from blood pressure. Men with high blood pressure often experience flaccid pp syndrome.  Cialis is magic for this.  Keeps BP in check, gives you major pumps in the gym and you can smash a brick wall with your cawknbawls.

HCG, Cialis, Proviron, Clomid, tren, mast = instant porn star.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I asked because I think it is psychosomatic.  I've seen guys bloodwork while experiencing ed issues plenty of times. e2 in check, prolactin in check. Everything looks normal. Only connection I can see between deca and tren for that matter and ED would be from blood pressure. Men with high blood pressure often experience flaccid pp syndrome.  Cialis is magic for this.  Keeps BP in check, gives you major pumps in the gym and you can smash a brick wall with your cawknbawls.
> 
> HCG, Cialis, Proviron, Clomid, tren, mast = instant porn star.



Makes sense, and when ever my dick went limp when i was getting a blow job, i then started thinking about my dick and it getting hard and all of us guys know wat happens when we start thinking about it, it never gets up then


----------

